# spark plugs



## grego67 (Jul 18, 2012)

01 maxima 3.0 motor, i going to buy spark plugs and i wanted know if i should buy a certain kind that is best or factory. if factory what brand is the factory ones? not sure which ones are best i just want to pass smog.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The VQ30DE engine uses NGK PFR5G-11 platinum spark plugs which are OEM. This is what you should be using. The gap setting is 1.1 mm.


----------



## grego67 (Jul 18, 2012)

ok great thx i appreciate it. i have the gle maxima edition im sure it will work great. thx


----------

